# Why do you breed?



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

For the fun? To get more frogs to keep? To sell?

Just wondering why so many people breed them.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Breeding is just a fun frog experience. You get to experience a lot of very awesome things when you breed frogs, you get to learn more about them, and just experience the whole process. Also it help being able to trade and sell them for more frogs  lol.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a passion. To those of us with the breeding "bug", we couldn't imagine keeping frogs without breeding them. (as I recently explained to my wife) To those who just want to keep a group of frogs. That's great too! Different strokes for different folks.
Doug


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

For me personally breeding is just the reward for making them feel like they are in the natural habitat for the breeding. Making them feel safe to lay the eggs and maybe even transporting them for you, raise them and so on.....
That is the reward for the care you have given them. Selling them is just for supporting the hobby. MORE FROGS AND TANKS are the bonus


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I find it rewarding, just like when planting a seed for a plant, scarlet beebalm years ago to attract hummingbirds. When it first started growing, then it flowered, very rewarding and well worth the wait! I feel the same about the frogs. Growing up some babies, pairing them up, getting your first eggs, tads, froglets, very cool. For some of the endangered species I work with, it's nice to know, or feel like that I am helping a species of frog re-populate, and keep them from being wiped off the planet. Also selling the offspring, or trading frogs for frogs I don't have is also helpful. I find a lot of hobbiest's won't sell frogs just for $, but they will trade for something that they can't find in the hobby. Like, I wouldn't sell my Lorenzos, Boulangers, Red Galacts or Giant Oranges, but if someone had some frogs I wanted and I couldn't get, I would trade them.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

When kept correctly most dendrobatids will breed on their own. Trading or a getting a little bonus money from a hobby that I love (and sucks up most of my money anyway) is secondary the security I feel when my frogs breed. If they're breeding I've gotta be doing _something_ right.


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't speak for much as I've only just started to breed vents (which in frog terms is akin to shooting fish in a barrel) but the excitement of seeing them breeding and watching the eggs and tads develop is very hard to explain to anyone who isn't interested in frogs. Maybe it's because even keeping an easy species successfully requires a large investment of time and some money, and when they reproduce you know that everything wasn't wasted. Plus a few months down the line I might even recoup some of the money when I sell the offspring.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Like Jake said when frogs are breeding you know you're doing something right. You are providing them with an environment close enough to where they come from that they feel compelled to further populate that niche. That in my opinion is the most rewarding part of the hobby.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

Chicago Frog Man said:


> I find it rewarding, just like when planting a seed for a plant, scarlet beebalm years ago to attract hummingbirds. When it first started growing, then it flowered, very rewarding and well worth the wait! I feel the same about the frogs. Growing up some babies, pairing them up, getting your first eggs, tads, froglets, very cool. For some of the endangered species I work with, it's nice to know, or feel like that I am helping a species of frog re-populate, and keep them from being wiped off the planet. Also selling the offspring, or trading frogs for frogs I don't have is also helpful. I find a lot of hobbiest's won't sell frogs just for $, but they will trade for something that they can't find in the hobby. Like, I wouldn't sell my Lorenzos, Boulangers, Red Galacts or Giant Oranges, but if someone had some frogs I wanted and I couldn't get, I would trade them.


have you had any luck breeding the red galacts? They seem to be really hard to come by....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

My reasons for breeding were a combination of fascination and also thinking that if some of these species disappear in the wild someday, I'd be a part of something pretty special. That conservation aspect is also why I started keeping corals. 

I don't expect to make any profits, but having a hobby that (almost) supports itself is a pretty nice bonus.


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

tclipse said:


> My reasons for breeding were a combination of fascination and also thinking that if some of these species disappear in the wild someday, I'd be a part of something pretty special. That conservation aspect is also why I started keeping corals.
> 
> I don't expect to make any profits, but having a hobby that (almost) supports itself is a pretty nice bonus.


"almost"!......except for the addiction that makes you want to buy a new pair of a different species, each time you have success breeding....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I see a lot of folks go nuts buying species once they get some success, only to eventually thin down their collections substantially to what they really like. I like display vivs that allow me to showcase my orchids as well as the frogs. Having bigger vivs that allow me to really make them look nice limits me to a smaller amount of vivs, and hence a smaller amount of frogs. I have given away almost all the frogs Ive produced, but just seeing the interaction between the male/female, especially with thumbnails makes breeding really rewarding. I no longer pull eggs, since there are always frogs available from reputable breeders for sale who have no qualms shipping. I just pull froglets once they get big enough I'm just going to echo what Ryan said earlier, if they are really happy, they breed without any help fairly consistently.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My mother breeds her darts, and she does so simply to allow her frogs to live as naturally as possible in captivity. She feels that to deny them the chance to breed, is to deny something natural. I feel the same. Selling frogs is something I would do, but would prefer to trade other enthusiasts/hobbiests. Cool question BTW! The responses have been interesting!

JBear


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If I was locked in a tank with women my whole life and couldn't breed with them Id kill myself


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

lincolnrailers said:


> "almost"!......except for the addiction that makes you want to buy a new pair of a different species, each time you have success breeding....


That's one of the main reasons I don't expect any profits


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

a sexy frog is a happy frog


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Because just having pet frogs isn't enough for me anymore. I like to be a part of the entire life-cycle...oh and as many have said, to trade or sell to support the hobby. Keeps my girlfriend off my back for spending the cash. Plus with my first child on the way in March, I appreciate the breeding process of humans now haha!


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I just got back into the hobby and only have the the space for around 8 or 9 tanks give or take minus the space for tadpoles and froglets. Could be worse.

I just don't have the disposable income like I did when I was single and lived with my parents...so now I figure a lot of my froglets I produce this time around won't sit here at normal prices trying to sell daily...instead I'm going to trade them, even if the deal isn't perfect in monetary terms, at least I'll expand my species array and be able to pair up groups of froglets without spending too much.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

DJboston said:


> ...with my first child on the way in March, I appreciate the breeding process of humans now haha!


Congrats! Parenthood is wonderful! 

JBear


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks! We find out if it's a boy or girl on the 16th this month. Very excited..just made a registry at babies R us. We're not married yet but might as well be,...we share everything already. We'll get married later on..I always do things backward in my life haha.

I am picking up my pair of Azureus this week as well...they're already laying eggs..so can't wait to get those going and produce some froglets. I actually enjoy the tadpole care the most though.


----------

